# Is there always a dominant cat is a multi-cat household?



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Right now Cheetah and Panther are 15 months, and Mui Mui is 3.5 months. Cheetah and Panther were cagemates when they were in the shelter. They have been getting along, sharing condos (even the top level), food and everything. They do have different personalities, Panther is a big easily scared cat. 

I do hope they stay the same, respect each others, love each others, like brothers. Is it possible? Or one of them will be the dominant cat somehow?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

In my experience in a multi-cat household it was always a female who was alpha, and usually it was a tortie or torbie. The males had to toe the line. So when Miu Miu grows up (she's female I think?), don't be surprised if she ends up being the boss.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is always a pecking order in every feral colony or group of cats in a home. My tuxedo male is the alpha to all the foster cats that have come thru my home.

It is wise to step back and let the cat be the alpha. They keep order and enforce cat laws and show benevolence also to the other cats.

Mittens, my male tuxedo with my foster screamin' mimi.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im going picture crazy today. Here is a cute picture of my alpha teaching the ropes to my foster kitten.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They will form a hierarchy, but that doesn't necessarily mean they won't still be bonded or won't get along. So, I wouldn't worry about it at this point. Just enjoy them as they are today.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I think that Satin will end up being boss in my household - Tuffy was an only cat til she came along but already if she wants a certain spot to sleep and there is not room for two - SHE gets it in the end.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Apollo and Athena get along very well, but Apollo definitely considers himself the Alpha. He was there first, he's older, he's bigger. Thankfully the way he behaves is less territorial and more parently. He keeps Athena in line, so to speak. Keeps an eye on her, cleans her, he even tidies up the litterbox after her! I guess he finds her quick litter covering unsatisfactory.

He does beat her up in a playful fashion, but despite acting "in charge" it's never been a hostile thing between them.

And occasionally she does manage to get the upper hand and tries to "challenge" him sometimes.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm still not sure who is boss in my house, yet. At times, I think it's Egypt. She is the most aggressive, but when Azalia and her tussle, I don't know. Also, the window perch is for Azalia and Azalia only. The other 2 cats hang out together, but they don't really mess with Azalia. However, at times, Azalia grooms the other cats and is very nurturing. Lacey also manages to steal food from Azalia so I don't think it's Azalia...oh heck, I dunno *shrugz*

I was trying to find a good article on cat behavior that might shed some light on who is who in the pecking order so if anyone has any good ones, please let me know...I'd love to unravel this mystery.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Sometimes, I think Teddy is the Alpha, other times, I think Leo is.

For example, if Teddy and Leo want the same sleeping spot, Teddy usually gets it, that or he sleeps on top of Leo which usually makes leo move anyway.

But if Leo wants Teddy's food, Teddy usually backs down (I generally have to stand there and chase Mr. Pudgy Piggy away).


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> I was trying to find a good article on cat behavior that might shed some light on who is who in the pecking order so if anyone has any good ones, please let me know...I'd love to unravel this mystery.


The articles below are not bad, although I liked the book "Cat vs. Cat" by Pam Johnson-Bennett, which had a lot of good information on multi-cat behavior. Based on your description of your cats, Azalia sounds like the most likely top-cat!

Know Your Cat - Top Cat: The Feline Hierarchy in multicat households.

The Hierarchic System Among Cats


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> Apollo and Athena get along very well, but Apollo definitely considers himself the Alpha. He was there first, he's older, he's bigger. Thankfully the way he behaves is less territorial and more parently. He keeps Athena in line, so to speak. Keeps an eye on her, cleans her, he even tidies up the litterbox after her! I guess he finds her quick litter covering unsatisfactory.
> 
> He does beat her up in a playful fashion, but despite acting "in charge" it's never been a hostile thing between them.
> 
> And occasionally she does manage to get the upper hand and tries to "challenge" him sometimes.


I think both of your cats are less than a year old, so their territorial instincts aren't yet fully developed. That will happen at or around 2 years of age when they reach social maturity. So, you have something to look forward to!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan said:


> I think both of your cats are less than a year old, so their territorial instincts aren't yet fully developed. That will happen at or around 2 years of age when they reach social maturity. So, you have something to look forward to!


Uh oh! That will be an interesting moment.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, Susan. I will definitely check those out.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what happens when Cheetah and Panther reach 2 and Mui Mui will be still 1. Right now Panther eats first, even they have separate dishes. But in some cases, if Cheetah got to the food first, Panther will wait. And sometimes, if they are both hungry, they will eat together at their own dish.

Panther will always gets the treats first, just because he loves his treats. But Cheetah is always on the top level of the condo.

Interesting cats!


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

Interesting question.

Elvis is thirteen years old (just about) and sir is just over five months. Elvis talks a lot, but when it comes down to it, I'm pretty sure Sir is going to be the alpha before she's even a year old. Elvis is definitely a push over (when it comes to female cats) and gets pushed around by Sir ample amounts even now. It's just play right now, but I'll have to keep an eye on them both to see what develops.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg is the dominant, though I feel she is mean to Sinatra sometimes . I would just enjoy your babes how they are now.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

In my experience, anytime you add a new cat to an established pair, there will be a power shift. I've seen it over and over again. With my crew, Mocha was boss. When she passed, Thurston took over. When I got Sully, he waltzed in and took over on day way at 4 months of age. He was top of the heap until Ninja, who also waltzed in and took over first day and hasn't looked back!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Just to add, Kobie was the quintessential Omega cat. He just sat back and let everyone else make the rules. He was so laid back and easy going which was great because he got along with everyone. But towards the end there he was bullied a lot and I felt bad for him.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Nutmeg is the dominant, though I feel she is mean to Sinatra sometimes . I would just enjoy your babes how they are now.


I SO want they to stay like this forever. I hope Cheetah and Panther will be like brothers, love each other, share food and toys. I hope they will treat Mui Mui as little sister and love her and spoil her.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

The hierarchy in my house is all messed up. Scottie seems to be dominant over Orlando and Tweezer but Juno is over Scottie and under Tweezer. Charlie just stays out of it and loves all the others. 

When Tucker was alive he was head of the cat household and he ran a peaceful ship. When Tucker died suddenly everything was in chaos for a while.

As Gabriel matures I think he will eventually take over the dominant role.
*
*


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh I read those articles. Definitely Miu is the top cat. When Jack came into the house, she smacked him around. Even when he was just sitting there doing absolutely nothing, she'll go up to him and smack him around before running off. Sometimes, she does it like a one-two punch, left..right...left! Poor Jack just sits there and takes it. Awww.... but I don't interfere unless it gets nasty .. I figure they have to establish their hierarchy themselves.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup! after reading the 2 articles, I agree. Azalia is definitely top cat! I guess Egypt is just an instigator


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha is Queen Bee of the girls. She rules with a gentle paw though. She normally does the majority of the bathing for all three of them, and she'll allow herself to be cleaned for only so long before she pulls the dominance card (which is usually pinning the other cat underneath her and force-cleaning them, haha!). She loves Alice, but when Alice wants to play with Samantha, Sammy will only tolerate her kitty-antics for so long before she puts a stop to it. It's interesting to me that the only declawed kitty in the house is top cat.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Bentley is our alpha and up until this year there was no back up to him and life was calm. Now he is in his teens and turning cranky. He is not stepping up to glare at Tuffy being a brat or slapping Puddy when he gets pushy. Looks like Sasquatch is going to be our next alpha. The changeover is going forward with minimal disruptions. The 2 have very different styles. Bentley was great at the old grandpa stare down routine. Sasquatch on the other hand doesn't bother with the "look" he justs pins the jerk of the moment and clamps on to the back of their neck. As soon as they settle down he'll wash their face and off they romp to play. Oddly enough he is not challenging Bentley, they have agreed to just ignore each other. Methos and Pixel are both in their teens too and I thought they might have issues about Sasquatch since he is only 2 years old but they don't challenge him, fuss when he wants to play or object to getting a facewashing from him.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

don't be surprised if the smallest one is the alpha, for some reason my little hana totally dominates the giant cat that is oliver. she is the size of what he poos but shes always the one instigating everything and nomming on him. and he just tucks his head back and is all "AHHH WHAT DO I DO" and takes it. its hilarious. Hes like her big bad body guard and shes the diva. just let things go as they go. they actually, in the intro, never fought and never have hissed at each other. like week 1 they were cuddling in my bed. so just because she may be alpha doesn't mean she doesn't love the cuddle bug time too.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I only have two cats and neither apears "dominant" over the other. Either of them are capable of kicking the other off the couch or getting the other to move away from the food bowl. They both groom each other. Neither one repeatedly gets the upper hand. With more cats I could see a hierarchy forming based on personality but with just the two of them they don't appear to have one.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I've often wondered which of my two would be the alpha when they're of that age. I've typically suspected it would be Abby, because Muffs is quite a scaredy-cat, although lately Muffs has been holding her own. In addition, Abby always follows Muffs around, and Muffs is always the one doing the grooming, but rarely being groomed. Last night, however, my vote for Abby was confirmed. There was a knock on the door. Abby immediately went into the foyer to check out who was there. Muffs ran under the coffee table to hide! Somehow, hiding under the coffeee table doesn't strike me as an alpha reaction.


----------

